
Oops, Google's Knol Won't Be Killing Wikipedia After All - ajbatac
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/9/oops-google-s-knol-won-t-be-killing-wikipedia-after-all
======
jacobscott
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

This is just a wrapper around the actual slate piece.

~~~
13ren
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=312025>

------
jgrahamc
And just try doing a search for "citation needed" to get an idea of the number
of Knol pages that are copy/paste from Wikipedia without even trying.

~~~
pmorici
someone from Wikipedia should start sending license violation notifications...

------
natch
Just one word about Knol:

nepotism.

------
tptacek
Because Slate says so.

